
Arguman: An open-source platform for organized discussions - johnmarius
http://en.arguman.org/channels/programming
======
Freak_NL
It looks like an interesting attempt at structuring debate. It might be a
useful tool to have for discussions within a company or organization. I am
missing a way to 'resolve' arguments and to order the arguments by 'strength'
(i.e., the number of supporters/detractors).

Gripe: It is not possible to select and copy the text of arguments posited by
users. The sources and fallacies however can be selected.

